# Gibt es Tricks zum Überwinden von Angst



## murmel04 (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob es nur mir so geht, bin jetzt mit dem Mtb ca. 9 Wochen unterwegs, vorher mit einem Crossrad allerdings viele Jahre ohne Rad im Leben unterwegs.

Nun ist es so, das meine Kondition ja leider noch nicht die Beste ist, hoffe das wird irgendwann besser, hab zwar noch keine Ahnung wie, versuche so viel wie mögllich zu fahren, was jetzt dank der Jahreszeit nur noch am WE geht, aber ich hab noch ein anderes Problem.

Bin irgendwie der volle Angsthase, wenn ich mir überlege, als "Frau" mal jung war hat man nicht darüber nachgedacht was passiert wenn man da lang fährt und das zu Zeiten als es noch keine Mtb gab, bzw. nur RR und Räder mit Dreigang.

Jetzt stehe ich oft da vor einen kleinen Hügel und kann den nicht runterfahren, sei es wg. Schotter oder großen Steinen, Wurzel oder lauter so´n Zeugs .

Nun ist es so dass ich mich auch einer Mtb-Gruppe angeschlossen habe, da gibt es eine anspruchsvolle und eine gemäßigte Gruppe, nun mein "Können" langt nicht mal für gemäßigt, möchte halt nich immer die Gruppe aufhalten, weil ich bergauf schieben muss, oder bergab weil die Angst größer ist.
Denke irgendwann nervt es die anderen auch, auch wenn sie nix sagen.

So nun wie bekomme ich die Angst, oder das zuviele Nachdenke weg, gibt es da einen Trick???

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG

Heike - die im Moment voll gefrustete


----------



## Brig (2. November 2010)

Hallo Heike,
ich würde Dir einen Technikkurs empfehlen - mit der richtigen Technik geht vieles schon mal viel einfacher  
Und dann schau Dir mal diese Seite an: http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/, ich kann sowohl die Kurse als auch das Buch wärmstens empfehlen.

Und das Wichtigste: Hab Spass und lass Dir Zeit!!  Du wirst immer Fortschritte machen! Die Tagesverfassung ist auch entscheidend, und am Ende einer Tour, wenn ich müde bin, steige ich sowieso früher ab 

Brigitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2010)

Da gibt es ganz viele Möglichkeiten! Im Idealfall arbeitest Du mit einer Psychologin, die Bikerin ist, an Deinen Hemmschwellen. Es gibt auch Bike-Trainer, die psychologisch geschult sind, leider aber extrem wenige. Im Grunde haben sie keine Ahnung, auch wenn sie gern darüber reden, dass es anders ist... 

Mach Dir Deine inneren Stopps bewusst und frag Dich, was genau es ist. Oft ist es die Angst vor Unbekanntem oder eine Erfahrung, die prägt. Hier hilft positive Kognition, sprich: ein positives Erlebnis im Sinne von: _Hey, ich kann das doch!!!_ Da muss man sich rantasten.


----------



## dorle (2. November 2010)

Ich befürchte, da wird gerade etwas hochsterilisiert  Solange man noch nicht die richtige Technik draufhat ist eine gewissen Angst doch nur selbstverständlich und auch völlig in Ordnung als Schutzfunktion vor unüberlegtem Handeln. Mit der Technikbeherrschung kommt die Sicherheit und das Verschwinden der Angst ganz von alleine.
'Überwindung' kann falsch am Platz sein (alle anderen fahren da hoch und runter, ergo kann ich das auch, überwinde mich und lande auf dem Arsch)
Fahrtraining ist wohl die beste Lösung. Und natürlich üben, üben und sich langsam an problematische Stellen herantasten. Lass Dich nicht von den Mitfahrern stressen, jeder hat seinen eigenen Rhythmus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2010)

dorle schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da wird gerade etwas hochsterilisiert  Solange man noch nicht die richtige Technik draufhat ist eine gewissen Angst doch nur selbstverständlich und auch völlig in Ordnung als Schutzfunktion vor unüberlegtem Handeln. Mit der Technikbeherrschung kommt die Sicherheit und das Verschwinden der Angst ganz von alleine.
> 'Überwindung' kann falsch am Platz sein (alle anderen fahren da hoch und runter, ergo kann ich das auch, überwinde mich und lande auf dem Arsch)
> Fahrtraining ist wohl die beste Lösung. Und natürlich üben, üben und sich langsam an problematische Stellen herantasten. Lass Dich nicht von den Mitfahrern stressen, jeder hat seinen eigenen Rhythmus.



Anne, Du hast natürlich recht. Aber warum postest Du via Zweitaccount? Du schämst Dich doch nicht etwa, weil Du im von Dir so kritisierten _Ladies Only_ postest?


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

Bei mir klappt´s immer ganz gut mit Singen oder Mundwinkel hochziehen, wenn ich beispielsweise im Bikepark auf steilen Stecken Schiss bekomme. Beim Singen (ich hoffe immer, dass mich keiner hört ) fängt man ganz automatisch an bewusster zu atmen und verkrampft sich nicht so. 
Es gibt eine Mental-Trainerin, die MTB-Technik mit mentalen Tricks in einem Workshop kombiniert und die soll ganz gut sein (habe ich bei Grirlsridetoo.de gelesen). Hier findest Du sie:
http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/


----------



## dubbel (2. November 2010)

gugel mal unter systematische desensibilisierung.




> Schon bei Goethe findet sich ein Beispiel von Höhenangst. Der Dichterfürst schrieb auch, wie er seiner Angst Herr wurde - indem er häufiger auf den Turm einer großen Kirche stieg.
> 
> Egal, ob es sich bei Goethes Bericht um "Dichtung" oder "Wahrheit" handelt, so belegt doch - im Einklang mit Goethe - eine Vielzahl von Studien die Erlernbarkeit von Ängsten, auch von Höhenangst. Weitere Studien zeigen - wiederum im Einklang mit Goethe - , daß Ängste, darunter Höhenangst, auch wieder verlernbar sind. Auf diesen Erkenntnissen wurden bis in die heutige Zeit erfolgreiche Therapieansätze entwickelt. Diese Ansätze bilden die klassischen Formen der Verhaltenstherapie, so z.B. die Systematische Desensibilisierung oder das Flooding. Was da gemacht wird, ist im Grunde dasjenige, was bereits Goethe tat (und was Freud ebenfalls als notwendig empfahl, damit eine Behandlung von Phobien erfolgreich sein kann): die Konfrontation des Phobikers mit dem Objekt, das die Angst auslöst.
> 
> ...


 

bzw.: 
*mentales* *training* ist ein sich-vorstellen eines bestimmten ablaufes, einer handlung, inklusive aller sinneseindrücke und emotionaler aspekte. 


die positiven effekte dabei: 

*Mentales Training* verleiht sowohl dem aktiv Trainierenden als auch dem durch Krankheit oder Verletzung pausierenden Sportler innere Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Das Erlebnis, die geforderte Aufgabe zumindest mental zu beherrschen, steigert die positive Leistungseinstellung und gibt dem Sportler auch im Falle des Misserfolgs das Gefühl, sein Bestes gegeben zu haben.
Ängste und Hemmungen bei der Ausführung bestimmter Bewegungen können durch *mentales Training* erfolgreich bekämpft werden. Das erfolgreiche, angstfreie "Durchspielen" z.B. eines Hochsprungs, ohne die Latte zu berühren, vermindert Höhenangst und Sprunghemmungen.
(http://www.sportunterricht.de/lkspor...i2.html#mental) 

wie macht man das? 

1.) eine tatsächlich schon einmal erfolgreich bewältigte angstsituation durchspielen
2.) eine noch nicht bewältigte angstsituation durchspielen 
3.) vorstellen einer ähnlich problematischen situation mit erträglichem ausgang usf.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

Also, ich kenne das... und wie.

Wenn ich sehe, was für Fortschritte ich im letzten 3/4 Jahr gemacht habe, das ist der Wahnsinn.

Meiner Meinung nach wirst Du da alleine nicht weiterkommen. Mach ein Techniktraining und such Dir einen Anfängerkurs, oder erfahrene MBTler, die einmal in der Woche eine Runde mit Dir drehen und Dir auch schon mal Hilfestellungen geben!

Ich habe 3 oder 4 mal an der Skipiste gestanden und runtergeschoben, bis ich mich das erste Mal getraut habe (danach wars gut), für mich schwierige Trails fahre ich *nie* alleine, alleine fahre ich nur das, was ich technisch beherrsche und wo ich weiß, die Angst sitzt unbegründet im Kopf.

Wenn Du in einer Gruppe fährst, in der Du weißt dass Du Unterstützung bekommst wenn Du sie brauchst fühlt man sich sicherer und traut sich mehr.

Ich könnte jetzt hier ne Anekdote zum Besten geben, wie mich unsere zwei Trainer einen Trail mit 32% Gefälle runter gelotst haben, aber das lasse ich besser 

Was mir oft noch Probleme bereitet sind die Einstiege in die Trails. Letzten Dienstag, hatte ich 4 (!) Anläufe bis ich mich endlich traute über die Huppel da rein und runter zu fahren. Aber - ich wollte, wollte, wollte und bin dann letzendlich auch gefahren, um die Ecke stand aber auch einer unserer "Trainer", falls es schief geht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

> Mit der Technikbeherrschung kommt die Sicherheit und das Verschwinden der Angst ganz von alleine.



Nein, das sehe ich nicht so, bzw. kann man das so nicht verallgemeinern. Ich beherrsche die Technik, Angst habe ich aber trotzdem, da ist es egal obs ums Tauchen oder ums Biken geht. Ich bin von Natur aus eben ein etwas ängstlicher Mensch, was ich mit meinem Hobby auch zu kompensieren versuche. 

Ganz oft wo ich im Gelände was sehe, und anhalte und Absteige. Ich weiß wie ich drüber komme, ich weiß wie ich darüber fahren muss, ich weiß sogar wie es sich anfühlt... aber... da sitzt die Angst. Oft werde ich gefragt, warum ich den angehalten hätte, das hätte so gut ausgesehen... (vom technischen her natürlich)

Andere dagegen beherrschen die Technik nicht, leiden aber wohl unter einer Art von gesteigertem Wahnisnn, und fahren trotzdem. Manchmal gehts dann gut, weil Geschwindigkeit eben auch Sicherheit gibt, aber eben nicht immer.


----------



## blutbuche (2. November 2010)

....fahren, fahren , fahren ...und ein bike nehmen , dem du "vertraust" . ich hatte am anfang des mtb fahrens auch viele ängste . war dann zu langsam am hindernis und bin abgeschmiert - oder gar vorher schon abgestiegen . bei zu grosser rahmenhöhe  (zu wenig überstandshöhe) war das in der regel so . dann hatte ich mein ertses "ordentliches" fully - alles hat gepasst . und siehe da - plötzlich ging auch problemlos eine treppe , eine wurzelpassage , die mir vorher "unmöglich" erschien , eine steilere schotterabfahrt ... fahre heute auch nicht wirklich mit risiko , aber viel "relaxter", traue mir und dem bike mehr ... den kopf ausschalten kann ich aber immer noch nicht - und das sit auch besser . hirnlose raserei führt oft zu echt üblen stürzen - und das  braucht  ja kein mensch . soll ja spass machen - und nicht im krankenhaus enden .. mach dich nicht so verrückt - du fährst doch erst seit kurzem . wenn du richtig angst vor ein paar stellen hast - scheiss drauf - schieb . bevor was passiert . und wenn du denkst , du hälst die gruppe auf , fahr alleine - da fühlt man sich weniger unter druck gesetzt und kann auch manches 3 oder 4 mal versuchen ... viel spass noch!!!! gruss, k. 


.....hihi anne inkognito


----------



## murmel04 (2. November 2010)

so danke erstmal euch allen, für die aufmunternten Worte und Tipps.

Geht mir schon ein bisschen besser, (auch bei dem besch.. Wetter), würde am liebsten mein Bike schnappen und ne kleine Runde drehen, aber ist leider nicht bis zum WE. Tja die Arbeit.

Die Sache mit der Mentaltrainin hab ich mir schon vorgemerkt und ihr auch schon eine Mail geschrieben, leider sind in diesem Jahr keine Gruppenkurse mehr. Und eine Einzeltherapie, na da muss ich erstmal schaun was die Haushaltskasse sagt, sind leider die nächsten Wochen noch ein paar größere Anschaffungen zu tun.

Ob mein Bike so richtig passt, leider keine Ahnung, da hab ich mir das Radlabor vorgenommen, aber auch ein bisschen Zeit und dann Kohleabhängig.

Hab zur Zeit ein Ghost Ht, hab so das Gefühl das es doch bisschen zu groß ist, aber mein Mann denke wird nicht so erbaut sein, wenn ich schon wieder ein neues Rad will, hatte ja schon zwei in diesem Jahr.
Aber mal schaun, das wird schon, hoffe ich zumindest. 
Leider hab ich was die Technik uns so angeht überhaupt keine Ahnung muss mich da also voll auf den Händler verlassen.

Mal schaun vielleicht finde ich in der Gruppe jemand der an den einem oder anderen WE mal mit mir fährt, muss ja nicht stundenlang sein, und mir bei der ein oder anderen Sache etwas hilft, klar das meiste hängt von mir ab, aber der eine oder andere Trick ist sicherich hilfreich.

Einen Fahrtechnikkurs ist auch angedacht, leider ist halt im Moment die falsche Jahreszeit, und die nächsten Kurse sind meist erst dann wieder im April oder noch später, hoffe halt bis dahin hab ich die Lust nicht verloren, oder noch schlimmeres.

Aber jetzt erst nochmal vielen lieben Dank.

LG

Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

An Technik wäre erst mal wichtig, die Grundposition auf dem MTB zu verinnerlichen und *wie* man im Gelände den Berg runter fährt, nämlich die Füsse in der Grundposition und den Poppes hinter den Sattel, um so steiler es den berg runter geht um so mehr muss der Hintern nach hinten.

Wenns steil nach oben geht mit dem Po auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen auf die Sattelspitze und etwas Druck auf das Vorderrad, damit es nicht wie Fury nach oben geht.


----------



## MissQuax (2. November 2010)

Kann dem, was Blutbuche geschrieben hat, größtenteils zustimmen, vor allem was das "Bike deines Vertrauens" angeht.

Ich bin in den Anfängen oft vor (vermeintlich) steilen Abfahrten,  größeren Absätzen, sehr verwurzelten Stellen oder Passagen mit grobem  losen Untergrund abgestiegen - "Angst"!

Nachdem ich mir mein Kona Stinky gekauft hatte, ging es rasend mit den  Lernfortschritten. Ich wußte, daß das Bike soooo viel kann (zig mal mehr  als ich) und "vertraute" ihm. Ich habe mich dann nach und nach an  Stellen rangetastet, wo ich vorher gesagt habe: "Da kann man doch nicht  fahren!". Was mir gezeigt hat, daß solch blöde Bemerkungen à la "Warum  fährt der/die so ein Bike, die/der kann ja noch gar nichts", die man  manchmal zu hören bekommt, Schwachsinn sind, da eben dieser  "Potentialüberschuss" auf der Technikseite wirklich vertrauensfördernd  wirkt!

Wichtig ist, daß du es langsam angehen läßt, dich nicht überforderst, immer  ein kleines Stückchen mehr - so verschiebt sich langsam deine  "Angstgrenze". Und hör ruhig auf deinen Bauch: stell dir vor, wie du  (für dich) schwierige, angsteinflössende Stellen fährst, schau sie dir  an, immer wieder. Irgendwann wirst du kein oder kaum noch "Bauchweh"  beim Anblick und der Vorstellung haben - dann kannst du es probieren.  Mich hat mein Bauchgefühl selten getäuscht. Wenn der Bauch sagte "jetzt  ist's okay" hat es auch zu 99% geklappt!

Ob du alleine besser zurecht kommst (ist aber ein Risiko, falls du doch  mal stürzt und bewegungsunfähig bist) oder du dich in der Gruppe wohler,  sicherer und motivierter fühlst, mußt du einfach ausprobieren. Ich bin  sehr viel mit Männer (freeride) gefahren - ich habe mich nicht unter  Druck gesetzt gefühlt, aber es hat mich enorm angespornt.

Und wie blutbuche geschrieben hat: viel fahren - nur die Übung macht's!  Und lass dich von Rückschlägen nicht entmutigen, die passieren JEDEM!  Danach geht's auch immer mal wieder ein Stück vorwärts!


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. November 2010)

Hallo Heike, wenn Du erst 9 Wochen auf dem Bike sitzt, dann ist die Angst doch ganz normal. Wenn Du bei der Petra Müssig (die ich nur empfehlen kann) keinen Kurs mehr bekommst, dann schau zumindest, dass Du einen Fahrtechnikkurs nur für Frauen erwischst. Ich weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber bei uns im Alpenverein in München gibt es Kurse auch nur für Frauen.

Ich sehe es auch so, dass die Fahrtechnik auch eine Menge ausmacht. Üben, üben, üben. Das Bike alleine ist es nicht, er vereinfacht manches nur, weil es Dir vielleicht mehr verzeiht. Und noch was: mit Schonern zu fahren (Ellenbogen- und Knie-/Schienbeinschoner) hilft auch noch ein bisschen, die "Komfortzone" zu verlassen.

Du schaffst das schon

Ellen


----------



## anne waffel (2. November 2010)

.


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

Mensch Mädels, tragt Eure überflüssigen Streitereien doch via PN oder noch besser auf dem Trail aus. Hier sind die einfach nur nervig!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> Und noch was: mit Schonern zu fahren (Ellenbogen- und Knie-/Schienbeinschoner) hilft auch noch ein bisschen, die "Komfortzone" zu verlassen.
> 
> Du schaffst das schon
> 
> Ellen



Das würd ich auch zu 100% unterschreiben! Der eine oder andere Sturz gehört einfach dazu und wenn man merkt, dass man sich dabei nicht weh tut, verliert man auch die Angst davor. Gerade auf einem Trail sind ja die Geschwindigkeiten eher gering und es ist oft nur ein Umkippen und garkein richtiger Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch zu 100% unterschreiben! Der eine oder andere Sturz gehört einfach dazu und wenn man merkt, dass man sich dabei nicht weh tut, verliert man auch die Angst davor. Gerade auf einem Trail sind ja die Geschwindigkeiten eher gering und es ist oft nur ein Umkippen und garkein richtiger Sturz.



Das würde ich auch sofort unterschreiben! Ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Safetyjacket, Fullface-Helm und Knie- und Schienbeinschonern. Fahre ich mal ohne, dann fühle ich mich nackt und auch ein bisschen unsicherer.


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. November 2010)

Noch was: Hilfestellung hilft auch sehr, Sachen auszutesten. Das bedeutet, Leute dabei zu haben, die sich an kritische Stellen (steil, Schotter, Kurve...) neben Dich stellen und im Zweifel (und nur dann) eingreifen.  Das löst auch oft die Kopfbremse etwas.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> Noch was: Hilfestellung hilft auch sehr, Sachen auszutesten. Das bedeutet, Leute dabei zu haben, die sich an kritische Stellen (steil, Schotter, Kurve...) neben Dich stellen und im Zweifel (und nur dann) eingreifen.  Das löst auch oft die Kopfbremse etwas.




Einer steht an der Kurve ein anderer im Trail und winkt

-> der, der in der Kurve steht sorgt für Sicherheit, der, der im Trail steht sorgt dafür, dass man auch da hinschaut wo man hin will. 

Oder einer fährt direkt hinter einem und gibt verbale Hilfestellungen, an manchen Ecken muss man halt einfach alleine durch.


----------



## blutbuche (2. November 2010)

....wenn du ein ht fährst , was du selber " als wohl ein bisschen zu gross" empfindest , wird der weg an einem passenden bike wohl nicht vorbeigeh´n , wenn du "richtig" fahren möchtest (also nicht nur waldautobahn entlang - und da tits ja auch ein trekkingbike o. ä. ..)stell dich mal über dein bike - hast du da noch "luft" im schritt oder stösst du direkt auf dem oberrohr auf ??dei länge des oberrohres ist auch sehr entscheidend . mal so als faustregel - mach den arm lang , winkel ihn an und leg den ellenbogen an die sattelspitze . wenn du mit der spitze des mittelfingers jetzt so ziemlich genai auf den mittelpunkt des steuersatzes kommst , passt die länge )pi mal daumen ) wenn das bike nicht passt , macht es auf dauer keinen spass . klar , kostet geld - aber es lohnt sich auch !!  lg , k.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

Die Höhe ist ok, die Oberrohrlänge könnte etwas kürzer sein, was mir das Kurvenfahren immer etwas erschwert.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man auch auf Material, welches nicht optimal ist fahren kann und fahren lernen kann. Jemand der technisch und konditionell fit ist, fährt dem mit dem Fully, ders nicht drauf hat immer noch über den Hals. Dazu ist ein HT zum Lernen gar nicht schlecht, weil es nicht so viele Fahrfehler verzeiht.

Ich komme ganz gut klar, es könnte schlechter, aber auch besser sein.

Ein neues Rad ist angedacht, aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Im Bezug auf die Angst verspreche ich mir da nicht sooo viel, denn das ist bei mir wirklich reine Kopfsache!

Ich bin mit meinem Wave auch schon Northshoreelemente im Bikepark gefahren, also daran liegt es (bei mir) mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch sofort unterschreiben! Ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Safetyjacket, Fullface-Helm und Knie- und Schienbeinschonern. Fahre ich mal ohne, dann fühle ich mich nackt und auch ein bisschen unsicherer.



Soweit sollte es dann aber auch nicht gehen, dass man sich ohne Rüstung garnix mehr traut. Auf langen Touren oder Alpencross will ich schließlich nicht das ganze Zeugs mitschleppen und trotzdem Spaß haben. Ich persönlich zieh das nur an, wenn ich was probieren will oder weiß, dass ich mit Besseren unterwegs bin und denen hinterherfahren will. Dabei lernt man immer noch am Schnellsten, wenn man sieht, wie man über eine schwierige Stelle drüberfährt.

Mir persönlich hilft auch eine Hilfestellung nicht sonderlich viel, ich hab da eher Angst, dass ich das "Hilfspersonal" dann auch noch umfahre oder umfalle   Aber in einer ausgesetzten Kurve ist´s ganz nett, dann sieht man den Abgrund nicht so.


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Soweit sollte es dann aber auch nicht gehen, dass man sich ohne Rüstung garnix mehr traut. Auf langen Touren oder Alpencross will ich schließlich nicht das ganze Zeugs mitschleppen und trotzdem Spaß haben. Ich persönlich zieh das nur an, wenn ich was probieren will oder weiß, dass ich mit Besseren unterwegs bin und denen hinterherfahren will. Dabei lernt man immer noch am Schnellsten, wenn man sieht, wie man über eine schwierige Stelle drüberfährt.
> 
> Mir persönlich hilft auch eine Hilfestellung nicht sonderlich viel, ich hab da eher Angst, dass ich das "Hilfspersonal" dann auch noch umfahre oder umfalle   Aber in einer ausgesetzten Kurve ist´s ganz nett, dann sieht man den Abgrund nicht so.



Na ja, ich fahre damit ja auch keine Forstwege, sondern irgendwas zwischen Freeride und DH, klar für CC-Häschen ist das vielleicht ein bisschen viel Equipment. Meine ganzen Beifahrer/innen sind auch ähnlich ausgerüstet, lieber zu viele Protektoren als im Fall der Fälle zu wenig. Ich bin auch ziemlich froh, dass ich das Safetyjacket an hatte, als ich vor einigen Wochen auf der Toblerone fies und weit durch die Luft gewirbelt bin (mein Freund ist ganz bleich geworden) und dann ziemlich heftig auf der Schulter eingeschlagen bin. Ich schleppe den ganzen Kram auch schon mal 1000hm mit hoch, damit man es auch auf der Abfahrt richtig schön krachen lassen kann. Spotten finde ich auch super hilfreich, wenn ich zum ersten mal über einen neuen schmalen, steilen Grad fahre. Dann weiß ich, dass jemand da ist, der mich notfalls auch mal auffangen kann.


----------



## murmel04 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

also ich muss mich nochmals für die vielen Tipps bedanken, echt toll, muss es halt jetzt so nach und nach umsetzen.

Zur Größe, also ich kann mich vor den Sattel über das Oberrohr stellen und dann dort genau, allerdings ohne Schuhe denke so ca. 10 cm platz.

Weiter vorne wird es natürlich weniger denke so ca. 10 - 15 cm vor ende stoße ich dann an. - Autsch.

Zum Arm, wenn ich denn Ellenbogen an die Sattelspitze anlege, geht mein Mittelfinger genau bis zur Schraub im Steuersatz, denke das passt dann, wir haben schon den Vorbau verkürzt also der war wirklich zu lang, allerdings denke ich geht da evtl. noch was.

Mal schaun vielleicht finde ich jemand der mir in den nächsten Wochen noch ein bisschen "Nachhilfe" gibt, die Kondition muss ich mir selber aneignen, irgendwie halt. 
Hoffe auf einen Schneearmen Winter zumindest hier bei uns. In den Bergen darf es schneien, aber hier nicht


Die Technik da denke ich brauche ich die eine oder anderen Hilfe und halt viel viel Zeit.
Mein Problem ist halt z.B. mich macht es nervös wenn jemand hinter mir fährt, hab dann immer das Gefühl bin zu langsam usw.

LG

Heike


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

> Die Technik da denke ich brauche ich die eine oder anderen Hilfe und halt viel viel Zeit.
> Mein Problem ist halt z.B. mich macht es nervös wenn jemand hinter mir fährt, hab dann immer das Gefühl bin zu langsam usw.



Ich habe dieses Jahr im Frühjahr (Mai) angefangen und ich sag Dir, mein Name war Angst. Das wird, jetzt über Winter ist es vielleicht ungünstig, weil man manches wirklich auf trockenen Trails angehen sollte, aber jedem Mal, wo Du Dich was getraut hast und es funktioniert hat geht es besser!

Ich laboriere gerade an zwei Trails der 65er Strecke vom Erbeskopfmarathon. Und jedes Mal wo ich sie entlang fahre gehts ein Stück besser!

Und- wenn jemand in Trails hinter mir fährt, fährt er dort um mich zu coachen  ansonsten bin ich auch immer ganz gerne hinten als letztes, wobei, bei einfachen Wurzelpassagen macht es mir mittlerweile auch schon richtig Spaß sie durch zu kacheln


----------



## blutbuche (2. November 2010)

@barbie : ..ich meinte die fred - erstellerin mit den bike daten !!  aber das scheint ja passend zu sein , wie sie schrieb - von wegen oberrohr und co . !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecopower (2. November 2010)

Unsicherheit und übertriebene Vorsicht kann man durch ein Techniktraining und durch viel Übung auf ein "gesundes Maß" reduzieren.
Echte Angst nicht. Echte Angst sitzt viel Tiefer (in der Seele) und wird vom Kopf dauerhaft am Leben gehalten. Echte Angststörungen gehören in fachliche Hände, weil die Betroffenen darunter sehr leiden, auch wenn sie die Angst gerne durch übertriebenen Mut überspielen, ohne es vor sich selbst zuzugeben!


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2010)

ecopower, ganz so drastisch würde ich es nicht sehen. Gewiß, es gibt diffuse Ängste ohne einen für den Betroffenen sichtbaren Hintergrund. Bevor ich mich damit aber in professionelle Hände begebe, versuche ich doch erst einmal, selber damit klarzukommen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach hilft üben, üben üben, ohne sich selbst zu überfordern (so sollte man sich z.B. Zeit lassen) und Technik.
Bsp. 1: Ich habe eine völlig bescheuerte Angst vor Blöcken mit großen Lücken. Ist aber ziemlich hinderlich bei Bergtouren in den Alpen (zu Fuß). Ich habe mich derart oft mit solchen Situationen konfrontiert, dass sie mir zwar immer noch Stress verursachen, aber in keinem Fall unüberwindlich sind. Früher bin ich zwar meist irgendwie durchgekommen, war aber mit den Nerven am Ende.
Bsp. 2: Mein Freund konnte früher noch nicht einmal auf eine Leiter steigen, da er nicht schwindelfrei (auch nichts anderes als eine Form der Angst) war. Inzwischen begeht er schmale Firngrate, z.B. Castor und andere. Ich habe ihn vor so einer Situation nie gehetzt. Stress bereitet es ihm auch noch, aber er packt es.
Ich übe zur Zeit außerden steile Schotterstrecken auf dem MTB 
Wird auch schon besser....


----------



## Mel_l_ (2. November 2010)

Hallo Heike! Dein Problem kenne ich zu genüge!!! Ich fahre jetzt auch erst seit ca. 4 Monaten und hatte am Anfang mega mäßig viel schiss!!! Am Anfang bin ich auch nur alleine gefahren, weil ich immer dachte meine ganzen Jungs langweilen sich nur mit mir!
 Dann kam die erste Tour mit den Jungs und seitdem nie wieder ohne 
 Ich schaue immer wie sie irgendwo lang fahren und dann macht es klick in meinem Kopf, fange an mein Lieblingslied anzustimmen arsch hintern Sattel und ab gehts den Berg hinunter! 
Ich hab auch noch keinen Technikkurs gemacht, aber man kann auch jede menge von anderen guten Fahrern lernen! Und ich denke eine gewisse Angst sollte man immer behalten, denn ganz ohne kann es auch ganz schön böse enden!
Vielleicht suchst du dir hier im Forum mal paar Fahrer/Fahrerinnen mit denen du fährst und von denen du lernst! Weiß ja nicht wo du her kommst ?!


----------



## Friesenkind (2. November 2010)

Dann melde ich als CC-Häschen  mich auch mal zu Wort: 
Mir hilft das Herantasten an schwierige Stellen immer sehr gut. Erstmal langsam runter, nächstes Mal etwas schneller, dann noch schneller usw. Auf instabilem Untergrund wie grobem Schotter krieg ich immer noch die große Flatter, aber das krieg ich auch noch in den Griff . 
Wenn du erfahrene Fahrer dabei hast, bitte einen, ruhig vor dir herzufahren. Versuch, seine/ihre Haltung zu imitieren, fahre die gleiche Linie (auf Wurzelpassagen zB). 
Wenn du bergauf nicht mehr kannst, schieb ruhig, ist keine Schande. Völlig erschöpft auf die Abfahrt zu gehen, ist bei der Angstbekämpfung nicht gerade hilfreich. Gegen fehlende Kondition beim Radfahren hilft aber auf Dauer nur eins: Radfahren  stundenlang. Ruhiges Tempo, keine technischen Passagen, ruhig Straße, aber lange Fahrten ohne große Pausen. So gewöhnt man den Körper an längere Anstrengungen. Meine Ausdauertouren hier im Flachland dauern je nach Laune 5-6 Stunden, ca 100km ohne Pause. Kein Rucksack, nur Trinkflasche und evtl nen Riegel dabei. 

Im Endeffekt hilft gegen die Angst glaub ich nur Erfahrung, Routine. Einfach wissen "wenn ich in dieser Haltung und in diesem Tempo hier runter fahre, ist alles gut". Die Geschwindigkeit kommt dann mit der Zeit von ganz allein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Na ja, ich fahre damit ja auch keine Forstwege, sondern irgendwas zwischen Freeride und DH, klar für CC-Häschen ist das vielleicht ein bisschen viel Equipment. Meine ganzen Beifahrer/innen sind auch ähnlich ausgerüstet, lieber zu viele Protektoren als im Fall der Fälle zu wenig. Ich bin auch ziemlich froh, dass ich das Safetyjacket an hatte, als ich vor einigen Wochen auf der Toblerone fies und weit durch die Luft gewirbelt bin (mein Freund ist ganz bleich geworden) und dann ziemlich heftig auf der Schulter eingeschlagen bin. Ich schleppe den ganzen Kram auch schon mal 1000hm mit hoch, damit man es auch auf der Abfahrt richtig schön krachen lassen kann.



Jaja, 1000hm ist kein Problem, das mach ich schon auch, aber auf Mehrtagestour wäre es für mich persönlich ein no-go, da reichts mir schon, wenn ich mein Radl wo hochschleppen muss. Da haben wir uns dann falsch verstanden, denn ich kenn halt Leute, die ohne Protektoren halt überhaupt keine Trails mehr fahren (können). Soweit soll´s dann irgendwie nicht kommen.
Safety Jacket hab ich keines, aber um meinen FF war ich im Frühjahr froh, da hab ich auch einen Abflug ins Nirgendwo gemacht, allerdings hatte ich GLück und bin in einem umgestürzten Baum hängengeblieben, da hat mich der FF vor einem zackigen Schmiss in der Backe gerettet.

Ich kann´s aber auch nicht haben, wenn mir wer im Trail am Hinterrad klebt. Ich hab dann das Gefühl, ich kann nicht stehenbleiben, wenn mir danach ist. Vor manchen Stellen brauch ich einfach eine schöpferische Pause, bevor ich mich in den Abgrund stürze.


----------



## murmel04 (3. November 2010)

also dass jemand hinter mir fährt macht mich wirklich schrecklich nervös, gerade wenn dann auch der Abstand nach meinem Empfinden zu gering ist, sag dann schon immer bitte etwas Abstand lassen, denn dann kann ich doch absteigen, könnte ja auch mal unfreiwillig sein und das Bike meines Hintermannes hab ich nicht so gerne im Kreuz.

Wenn aber jemand hinter einem fährt hat man irgendwie schon wieder den Druck es müsste schneller gehen, so geht es mir.

Als wir am Sonntag unterwegs waren, waren so ca. 15 Personen, war die Saisonabschlussfahrt, na ich war wie immer die letzte, außer dem "Schlussaufseher", kam irgendwann bei einer Abfahrt, na die ist doch klein die kannst du fahren als ich kurz angehalten habe, na hatte ich ja auch vor, wollte nur etwas mehr abstand zum Vormann, denn die anderen sind schon brav reifen an reifen gefahren, denke mir halt wenn einer in der Reihe fliegt oder was auch sonst immer, dann haben wir einen Dominoeffekt und den brauch ich wirklich nicht.

Ist meine Einstellung da falsch?

Kruselstrecken sind für mich im Moment, mit dicken Wurzeln, Steinen, und auch wenn richtig eng wird, da fehlen mir einfach irgendwie noch die optischen Abmessungen und wenn es dann noch gleich irgendwo runter geht - oh hilfe.

Leider hab ich hier aus dem Forum noch niemand aus meiner Ecke gefunden, der mal mit dem Angsthasen was unternehmen könnte.

Also ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf und setze auf die Zeit, vielleicht fahre ich noch in diesem Jahr zur Mentaltante.

LG

Heike


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. November 2010)

Abstand halten finde ich 

Ich warte am Einstieg eines Trails auch immer, bis die vor mir ein Stück weit gefahren sind. Manchmal muss man die Bremsen ja auch kurz auf machen um wo gut drüber zu kommen, da mag ich es nicht wenn jemand kurz vor mir ist ... ich will ja in niemanden reinrauschen!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. November 2010)

Ich misch mich mal hier ein, obwohl ich ein Kerl bin.

Das Thema "Angst" kenn ich von vielen Freundinnen, aber auch Freunden. Männer sind halt risikobereiter, deshalb fahren sie schneller mal was runter.

Mädels können dafür besser zuhören und technische Tipps umsetzen und sind dann später die technisch besseren Fahrer.

Es gibt ganz viele kleine Tricks, mit denen man sich helfen kann.

1. Üben: Und zwar nicht auf dem Trail, sondern auf nem Parkplatz. Probier aus, in welcher Position das Rad wie um die Kurve fährt. Ganz viel wird über die Gewichtsbalance über dem Rad gemacht. Faustregel: der Körperschwerpunkt (etwas unter dem Nabel) sollte immer lotrecht über dem Tretlager sein. Also probieren, wie sich das Rad mit viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad um die Kurve fährt, wie mit viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad


2. Grundposition üben: Arme leicht angewinkelt,  Ellbogen nach außen gerichtet. Beine nahezu gestreckt und federbereit (in Armen und Beinen hast du 30cm Federweg!). Technische Stellen werden immer (!) im Stehen gefahren.


3. Neue "Schlüsselstellen" nur probieren, wenn das Bauchgefühl stimmt.


4. "Schlüsselstellen" vorher anschauen und sich vorstellen, was bei verschieden "Linien" passieren könnte. Dann die beste auswählen.


5. Bekommst du bei Aufsteigen schon den Flattermann, gleich wieder runter. Tief ausatmen und nochmal aufsteigen. Es ist wichtig, dass du mit einem positiven Gefühl a la "Ich schaff das" rein gehst.


6. Genug Anlauf nehmen. Nur wenn du dich auf dem Rad vor der "Schlüsselstelle" sicher fühlst, kann das was werden.


7. Blickführung: Nicht dahin schauen, wo du nicht hin willst, sondern dahin, wo hin willst.


8. Langsam steigern: Beispiel Drop. Hast du 30 cm so im Griff, dass die dich langweilen, dann steigern. Gilt für jede technische Stelle. Routine ist das A und O.


9. Konzentrier dich auf das, was du kannst. Spiel die "Schlüsselstelle" im Kopf durch. Kommt da eine positive Wahrscheinlichkeit raus, dass du das schaffst, dann schaffst du das.


10. Keine Angst vor Schmerzen: Klingt blöd, aber zum biken gehört Stürzen nun mal dazu. Die Folgen sind allerdings meistens viel harmloser, als sich das Kopfkino ausmalt. Deswegen das Kopfkino abstellen.


11. Nur mit Gruppen/Leuten fahren, die dich nicht stressen. Es muss auch mal Zeit sein, ne Stelle noch mal zu fahren. Nur so bekommst du ja die Chance, beim zweiten Mal bewusster zu fahren (beim ersten Mal kriegt man ja vor lauter Adrenalin kaum was mit.


12. Einfahren nicht vergessen. Kleine Spielereien auf dem Weg zum Trail machen Spaß und bringen einen in die richtige Stimmung. Beispiel Bordstein rauf (an ner abgesenkten Stelle), Bordstein runter, Bordstein rauf, Bordstein runter, hier mal schnell über die Wurzeln vom Baum abkürzen, beim in die Kurve fahren das Hinterrad leicht blockieren, so das es in die Kurve rein rutscht, an der roten Ampel versuchen, so lange wie möglich nicht abzusteigen usw. Merke: Außer Inlinern ist das Bike das einzige Sportgerät, mit dem man von der Haustür weg Spaß haben kann.

happy trails

AM


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. November 2010)

Mit solchen Tipps sind auch Männer hier willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonsCat86 (6. November 2012)

Hallo! 
Ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen und ich muss murmel04 sagen: Ich kenne deine Angst  
Ich fahre jetzt seit März/April 2012 mit meinem Hardtail. Mein Freund fährt schon ein paar Jahre länger und als ich angefangen habe, hat er mir alles erklärt, so wie er es "gelernt" hat. 
Aber Angst war immer dabei und auch sehr groß. 
Schon kleine Wurzeln oder Schotter haben mich durcheinander gebracht und Strecken, die ich gefahren bin, bin ich beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr gefahren, weil plötzlich etwas den Weg "blockierte. Mein Freund musste viel aushalten 
Ich kann dir wirklich raten: Schau nach einem Fahrrad, was zu dir passt. Mein Hardtail hat 899 Euro gekostet und ein Hardtail ist ein gutes Bike zum üben (vorallem als Anfänger). Du merkst direkt, wie das Fahrrad reagiert, wenn du irgendwo drüber fährst, du muss sehr auf deine Haltung und Technik achten (du merkst ja jede Wurzel) und ein Hardtail ist leichter und einfacher zu handeln. Wenn ich jetzt mal zwischendurch das Fully von meinem Freund fahre: Ein Sofa sag ich nur 
Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Technikkurs machen. 
Ich habe einen gemacht, wo ich ca. 4 Monate gefahren bin. Dort lernt man die richtige Technik und wie du dein Fahrrad enstprechend wartest und einstellst. 
Und ich habe noch einen Mut-Tut-Kurs gemacht (siehe die Girls-ride-too - Seite). Das hat den Knoten gelöst. 
Außerdem fahre ich immer mit Knieschonern... Schützen nicht nur bei Stürzen sondern sind auch gut für den Kopf 
Fange einfach klein an. Ich bin als erstes nur kleine "Berge" gefahren oder durch den Wald ganz in Ruhe. Bremsen üben ist auch sehr hilfreich. Du solltest dein Bike kennen und wissen, wann es wie reagiert. Meistens kommt das erst mit der Zeit, aber wenn du weißt, wie dein Bike sich beim Bremsen verhält, hilft das viel. Übe Kurvenfahren auf Parkplätzen. Solltest du dann Strecken fahren und an schwierige Stellen kommen: schau sie dir an und entscheide ob du fährst oder nicht. Wenn du ein schlechtest Gefühl hast, verschiebe dieses Stück und übe es später noch einmal. Irgendwann schaffst du das dann. Vielleicht hilft es dir auch, solche Stücke zu "analysiseren" (Wo ist das Problem? Wo muss ich lang? Wie fahr ich hier?) Ich laufe sie auch gerne ab und schau sie mir dabei an. Wenn du etwas geschafft hast, was schwierig war, wiederhole es immer wieder. 
Auch hilft es, wenn du hinfällst  Wirklich. Ich hatte immer Angst davor, dass ich falle. Die Folgen waren mir eher "egal". Ich hatte schon Angst zu fallen. Bis es irgendwann passierte und ich einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht habe. War nichts schlimmes, nur einen blauen Fleck am Bein, aber das hat geholfen. Du weißt dann, dass dein Körper und Fahrrad viel aushalten. Jedoch muss du diese Stelle dann noch einmal fahren, um Angst vor dieser Stelle zu vermeiden. Ich bin gefallen, als ich mit dem Vorderrad über einen dicken Ast hüpfen wollte. Direkt nach dem Sturz habe ich dies wiederholt, nur damit der Kopf sich nicht merkt: Ast - drüberhüpfen - geht nicht gut. 
Wie die anderen auch schon sagten: Fahre nur mit Leuten, die dich unterstützen und nicht hetzen oder unter Druck setzen. Wenn du Sachen nicht fahren willst - fahr sie nicht. Lass dich da nicht zwingen oder etwas einreden. Hör dann auf dein Bauch! Am Besten ist, wenn diese Leute Ahnung haben und dir Sachen erklären können und auf Schlüsselstellen hinweisen oder sich an gefährliche Stellen stellen und dich auffangen oder nur die Angst nehmen, weil sie einen Baumstamm verdecken und du den dadurch nicht mehr direkt anschaust. 
Alleine fahren kann auch manchmal helfen. Ich mache das, wenn ich eine Stelle habe, wo ich mich nur trauen muss, wo aber auch keine Gefahr besteht. Dann habe ich Zeit diese Stelle zu üben. 
Ich finde am schwierigesten: keinen Druck machen! 
Glaub mir, die Kondition kommt mit der Zeit und wenn du die Technik gelernt hast, brauchst du nur noch üben und fahren. 

Ich hoffe, dass der ganze Text dir hilft! 
Schöne Grüße,
Kirsten


----------



## BeScary (7. November 2012)

das ging mir genauso.
Ich hattte auch echt total angst gehabt vor allem und habe überall geschoben.
Ich hab mir dann Knie- und Schienbeinschoner gekauft. Klasse Teil, würde ich jedem nur empfehlen. Man fühlt sich damit echt so viel sicherer. Selbst wenn man fällt ist es nicht schlimm. Meistens falle ich dann wenn ich unsicher bin und zu langsam. 
Den Anfänger MTB-Kurs habe ich auch mitgemacht. Auch sehr zu empfehlen. Die Gruppe war auch echt toll und für mich war es irgendwie gut in der Gruppe zu fahren. Da habe ich halt den inneren schweinehund überwunden und habe mich den Berg hochgekämpf. Und den Berg runter war auch kein Problem. Die anderen konnten genauso wenig wie ich und es hat spass gemacht. Ich habe mich dadurch irgendwie sicherer gefühlt und auf einmal habe ich gar nicht mehr nachgedacht darüber das da die Große Wurzel im weg ist oder der auf einmal der steile hügel.. ging alles. 
Und immer viel viel fahren und auch immer die gleiche strecke damit man sich da sicherer fühlt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. November 2012)

Manchmal unterschätzt man sich auch einfach, man denkt man schafft es nicht weil der Kopf blockiert...
Ich bin vor nicht all zu langer Zeit einen für mich total steilen, ausgewaschenen und wurzeligen Trail gefahren, aber nur weil es nicht anders ging  Bin einfach dem Guide hinterher gefahren ohne nachzudenken in dem Glauben er sagt mir Bescheid wenns schwierig wird damit wir absteigen können und ich mir die Stelle ansehen kann , aber auf einmal war da dieser Absatz und ich war mittendrin und es gab keine möglichkeit abzusteigen, weil ich dann defintiv gestürzt wär  Ich bin in dem Moment so erschrocken hab aber instinktiv reagiert und den Hintern einfach zurück geschoben und die Arme lang gemacht, aber so dass ich mit dem Hintern auf dem Rad gebremst hab  Aber ich bin heil unten angekommen und der Guide war völlig begeistert  Allerdings hab ich mich nicht getraut die stelle anschließend nochmal zu fahren da ich vor lauter adrenalin völlig gezittert hab  Er hat gewusst dass ich die Stelle fahren kann und mir absichtlich nichts gesagt, ich war ihm hinterher aber nicht böse, weil ich einfach nur Stolz auf mich war 

Ich brauche auch oft jmd der zu mir sagt "du schaffst das" und mich sozusagen überredet. Hinterher komm ich mir meistens blöd vor dass ich mich so angestellt hab  Bisher ist auch alles gut gegangen, wenn ich gestürzt bin dann meist einfache Stellen an denen die Konzentration gefehlt hat


----------



## HSK-Lisa (10. November 2012)

hallöchen  In einem Fahrtechnikkurs wurde mir das Buch von Petra Müssig empfohlen. Da sind echt gute Tipps dabei. 

den Artikel hier hab ich bei google gefunden http://mtb-zeit.de/madels-spezial-mehr-mut-und-spas-bergab/


----------



## Sakurah (13. November 2012)

Huhu Heike!
Erst mal: dran bleiben, das wird schon! Du hast ja hier schon eine Menge super Tipps bekommen, die dir sicher weiter helfen. 
Ich glaube aber es ist auch wirklich wichtig, dass du nicht deckst, du hättest wirklich ein großes Problem. Davor Respekt zu haben sich den Berg runter zu schmeißen und das auch noch auf zwei gut gelagerten Rädern ist keine wirkliche angst, sondern ganz normal. Eigentlich heißt es nur, dass du deine völlig normale Zurückhaltung austricksen musst.  ;-) Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch Schützer empfehlen, auch wenn man damit aussieht wie ne Eishockeyspielerin. Weil du es dann ja kannst, lass es ruhig auch mal zu, dass du fällst, bzw kontrolliert umkippst. Das hat mir echt geholfen. Schwupps liegt man im Laub, aber passiert ist nichts.  ;-) 
Ich kenne auch dein Problem, dass die Jungs immer schneller sind und völlig ohne Furcht überall runter kommen. Man fühlt sich total gehetzt und kann gar nicht mehr sauber auf das fahren achten weil man nur noch damit zu tun hat, hinterher zu juckeln. Sag das den Jungs, wenn du mit kommst müssen sie eben öfter warten und dürfen sich nicht beschweren. Ganz wichtig: fahre in deinem eigenen Tempo! Ich lasse auch keinen hinter mir fahren weil sie mir immer zu dicht sind. Wenn ich an eine Stelle komme, die ich nicht gut kann oder mich nicht richtig traue, dann versuche ich es erst langsam. Meistens bin ich zu langsam und kippe um (aber ich habe ja Protektoren  ;-)). Dann schiebe ich wieder hoch und nahe es nochmal. Und die Jungs müssen eben warten, basta!  Oft fangen sie dann selbst an wieder hoch zu schieben und auch zu üben. 
Was ich sagen will: bloß nicht hetzen lassen, so lernt man gar nichts. Anhalten, überlegen was zu tun ist, sich vorstellen wie man es (erfolgreich) macht und dann konzentriert runter. Falls eine Stelle wirklich nicht geht, dann eben schieben, es nächste Mal geht es vielleicht oder auch erst 5 Mal später, das macht aber auch nichts. Du lernstnst es ja gerade erst!

PS: auf dem Handy geschrieben, ich bitte Tippfehler geflissentlich zu übersehen. Danke!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2012)

Auch wenn das Thema dieses Freds zeitlos und immer aktuell ist, so ist Heikes Beitrag bereits zwei Jahre alt und wir hoffen mal für sie, daß sie Ihre Angst überwunden hat. Ich fände es übrigens schön, wenn Themenstarter darüber auch mal später berichten würden, also was sie unternommen haben, ob Ihnen die Tipps halfen und was sich geändert hat.

Schlüsselstellen kann man gut üben, wenn Einer da steht und wenn man sich heran tastet, also ein paar Mal übt, das schrieben auch die Anderen schon.
Bei mir bleibt leider immer die Angst vor ausgesetzten Stellen, da kann ich dann Passagen, welche mir sonst von der Fahrtechnik nichts ausmachen überhaupt nicht fahren. Aber das wurde hier auch schon angesprochen.
Habe inzwischen festgestellt, daß diese Angst bei Sportarten, welche man seit Kleinkindjahren ausübt, nicht vorhanden ist oder nur in Extremsituationen.
So habe ich Schwierigkeiten bei ausgesetzten Stellen im Gebirge zu Fuß, mit dem MTB oder bei der Skitour im Aufstieg aber mit Skiern bergab machen mir die gleichen Stellen nichts aus, im Gegenteil, sie machen sogar Spaß und Skifahren durfte ich schon mit 3 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich den Fred hier eröffnet, tja was hat sich seit dem getan.

Ja schon einiges, leider nicht so viel wie ich es haben will, dies liegt aber auch daran das mir gerade in diesem Jahr die Zeit zum Fahren fehlt

Zum Thema Angst, tja es ist bei mir leider extrem Tagesformabhängig, selbst stecken bei denen ich die Wurzel eigentlich schon alle persönlich kenne, können an manchen Tagen echt schwierig werden
und leider ist es immer noch so, wenn der Kopf erstmal zugemacht hat ist der Tag eigentlich gelaufen.

Leider bin ich meist alleine unterwegs, daher ist es mit dem üben immer so eine Sache, fahre halt dann einfach, "Schlüsselstellen " muss ich dann oft leider aus dem Weg gehen, dann wenn was passiert......

Was ich gemacht habe, war bei Petra Müssig schon im letzten Jahr, war toll und werde es evtl. nochmal machen.
Einige Kurse bei Kerstin Kögler, hat ja bis vor kurzem hier in der Gegend gewohnt und im letzten Jahr hatte sie dann noch die kleinen Abendkurse im Angebot - das war klasse, leider wg. Zeitmangel auch bei ihr in diesem Jahr gab es diese Art Kurs nichtmehr.

Suche halt immer noch Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig fahren kann, aber irgendwie wird das nix.

Leider habe ich immer noch das Konditionsproblem, das in diesem Jahr eigetlich schlimmer geworden ist (Zeit) bin echt ein Opfer des Wochenendwetters, wenn ich mal frei habe, tja kann ich echt von Misswetter ausgehen, nein ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer, aber irgendwann ist auch da mal schluss mit Lustig

Mir persönlich ist bewusst, ich werde vieles nicht fahren können auch in Zukunft nicht, ich will/kann es nicht erzwingen, Frau ist halt nich mehr die Jüngste

Hier in der Gegend wurde jetzt eine neue MTB-Gruppe gegründet, hoffe die entwickelt sich gut und ich bin nicht immer alleine unterwegs dann könnte das was werden.

So das war mal die Kurzform.

Grüße

Heike/murmel


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. November 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort
> 
> ...


Wo (genau) kommst du denn her?


----------



## radler-29 (13. Juli 2016)

jaja...was soll ich sagen, ich fühl mich irgendwie auch angesprochen  .Ich fahre jetzt seit etwas über drei Jahren MTB und das mit Begeisterung. Allerdings mehr so strecken durch Wälder und Felder. Diese machen oft auch viel Spaß, wenn es dann so richtig schön abwärts geht und am Ende der Strecke ne schöne Mullersand-Bank wartet.  Aus irgendeinen Grund bremse ich leicht ab  
Tja, der alte Mann (47) will's abber noch mal wissen. Hab mir gestern erst wieder zwei Filmchen angeguckt , wo junge Menschen mit dem MTB dinge machen... echt irre. Gut, mir ist schon klar da nicht mehr ran komme aber...  will auch Spaß habben 
Leider ist es bei mir auch so, das ich zuviel drüber nachdenke wenn ich irgendwo runter oder drüber will. Ich glaube dann hat man schon verloren  ??? oder ? Anstatt locker zu bleiben werde ich immer steifer wenn es brenzelig wird oder werden könnte. 
Egal, hab 15km weiter ein schönes Gelände gefunden wo ich n büschen üben kann. Dort kann man zwar nicht so irre schnell n Berg runter ballern aber die Wege sind doch recht anspruchsvoll .  finde ich zumindest  . Mullersand, Schotter, Waldboden , schmale Wege Berg hoch die überall mit Baumwurzeln durchzogen sind. Das Handling kann ich hier auf jeden Fall etwas üben und dann sehe ich mal weiter . 
Hab auf jeden Fall n mega Bock drauf und das alleine zählt  






Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Nikki173 (14. Juli 2016)

Nuala schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt´s immer ganz gut mit Singen oder Mundwinkel hochziehen, wenn ich beispielsweise im Bikepark auf steilen Stecken Schiss bekomme. Beim Singen (ich hoffe immer, dass mich keiner hört ) fängt man ganz automatisch an bewusster zu atmen und verkrampft sich nicht so.
> Es gibt eine Mental-Trainerin, die MTB-Technik mit mentalen Tricks in einem Workshop kombiniert und die soll ganz gut sein (habe ich bei Grirlsridetoo.de gelesen). Hier findest Du sie:
> http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/




Hatte das hier mal gelesen weil ich manchmal bei Wurzelsachen usw auch Angst bekomme und wollte nur mal melden: singen, hilft 

Ich singe zwar nur blöden Quatsch wie: "nicht wundern - Superwurzel gerade voraus", Man sStelle es sich melodisch vor  -- oder sonstiges um mich mental auf kommende Dinge einzustellen, aber es hilft  ich bin zwar im Thema Matsch und Nässe generell immer noch ein Schisser, aber das liegt auch an Routine und Können.


----------



## frechehex (15. Juli 2016)

ecopower schrieb:


> Unsicherheit und übertriebene Vorsicht kann man durch ein Techniktraining und durch viel Übung auf ein "gesundes Maß" reduzieren.
> Echte Angst nicht. Echte Angst sitzt viel Tiefer (in der Seele) und wird vom Kopf dauerhaft am Leben gehalten. Echte Angststörungen gehören in fachliche Hände, weil die Betroffenen darunter sehr leiden, auch wenn sie die Angst gerne durch übertriebenen Mut überspielen, ohne es vor sich selbst zuzugeben!




Ich bin bis vor 2 Wochen nen HT gefahren. Meine Angst fuhr immer mit, vorallem bei sehr steinigen und steilen Trails. Ich habe auch schon ein Fahrtechniktraining hinter mir und mir hilft es sehr mit andren zu fahren, mir was abzuschauen und ich nehm die Tipps an und versuch se umzusetzen.
Meine Angst kommt zum Einen vom gesundheitlichen (möchte nicht weiter drauf eingehen) und weil ich schonmal gestürzt bin.
Beim Probefahren von meinem Stumpjumper bin i an sehr steinigen matschigen Trail gefahren und war stolz auf mich das ich nicht abgestiegen bin. Die Geometrie vom Stumpi is aber a ne völlig andre. Ich fühle mich auf dem Bike viel sicherer.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Knie-Schienbeinschoner.

Zum Angst überwinden hilft mir auch, ist viel fahren und die schwierigen Stellen immer wieder fahren.


----------

